
Win a Free Pass to Gradle Summit in Palo Alto June 23-24th - aechsten
http://gradle.org/
======
vorg
> Automate and integrate your DevOps toolchain with a concise and expressive
> build programming language.

That build programming language is Apache Groovy -- why didn't you mention it?

